# Pics of my teil.......Wally



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I had the camera handy this morning when Wally was out of his cage and snapped a few pics. He wasn't sure what to make of all the flashing........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

a few more...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, Wally is gorgeous. I love his color. 

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds,

Wally is adorable, I especially like his bathtime photo.
Thanks for sharing

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Wally is a "doll baby". Love the bath pic.

Is he allowed run of the house? Does he have you wrapped around his little flight feather?...LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I let him out twice a day. Every morning around 9:00 and every evening around 7:00. We've gotten used to that routine and I have no problem getting him back into his cage as long as I stick to that routine.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

My tiel will not touch a tray of water, she only bathes if I spray a very fine mist at her and she is in her cage, if I take her out she wont bathe. 
They have great personalitys  lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wally is gorgeous, Renee! I also have a couple of cockatiels, and I just love their personalities.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Renee, what a handsome boy! Thanks for showing him to us.

Linda


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a cutie! During flight time, does he tend to hang out where you are or investigate on his own?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

he is too curious. if i'm just sitting around he'll fly from here to there or sit on the ceiling fan, but if I open the fridge or a cabinet or fool around the sink, he's on my shoulder trying to see what i'm doing. whenever he's out, i have to look before i shut a door or the fridge to make sure he's not in the way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

Wally is very handsome! he looks like a white face? i have two tiels, both rescues; Dagwood is very sweet but doenst like being held, and Dolly had been hand fed so loves attention. the only downside to them is the constant screaming, i havent been able to figure out why they scream so much? but i love them.


----------

